# General > AquaTalk >  Is seaview having a move out sales?

## bernie

As we know that seaview will be moving out ,
Are they having a sales right now ?

----------


## paladin

So far no major sales from them yet. But their stuffs are on discount now.
Eg... 15% discount for equipments when u spent more than $10

Theres plants and fishes on discounts too... u can go check it out...

----------


## zonkkie

Don't think there will be major sales. You can see them slowly clearing the bulky items (tanksets) and maybe some lifestock in the coming months but probably not storewide sale.

----------


## fotoudavid

where are they moving to?? west??

----------


## Aquanoob

I heard different stories about the Seaview moving to Sembawang Road land. Some say that they will move in June this year. In another forum, some are saying that Seaview will be doing fish export only and no more to walk-in retail. Anyone got the inside information from the horse mouth?

----------


## paladin

Last time i overheard them saying that they are moving in May this year. And also heard that they are moving to Bottle Tree there. so far no confirmation yet.

----------


## amkalvin

was told by them that they are moving at end of the year only if their new site are ready .

----------


## huizhong

I still see they are replenishing stock regularly.

----------


## Stormz

> Last time i overheard them saying that they are moving in May this year. And also heard that they are moving to Bottle Tree there. so far no confirmation yet.


Agree with bro paladin, had check with the sales lady over there. They are shifting in May to Lor Chencharu near to AVA.

----------


## bryan

Oh Lor Chencharu isn't too bad, its quite a walk but reachable from Katib MRT if entered by the bottle tree park fishing pond.

----------


## bernie

Let's hope their new place is bigger and better.

----------


## eddy planer

> Let's hope their new place is bigger and better.


That's unlikely, I spoke to the boss of sea view. He told me it would be 1/3 smaller than the current location, but the lease is 28% more. However, he seems positively that URA or HDB will not acquire the land for development for next 5 years.

----------


## bernie

Smaller lot is not a problem if they can expand upwards, making it a multi storey supermarket. I suppose It's all up to seaview how they want it to be.

----------


## tranzy

Taken from their Facebook:

Seaview Moving Notice.jpg

----------


## tweeny

Hope their new place can be easy accessible..

----------


## tetrakid

It' s very sad to see Seaview and many other fish shops in the area gone or going away. After moving elsewhere, the shops that continue operation will never have the same nice character as those in the old Seletar Farmway area, not to mention they will heve much smaller in floor areas.

By the way, does anyone remember, in the olden days there was an aquarium in Orchard Road known as "Sabab center" or "Sabaab Center" , or some similar sounding name? It was situated at a row of shops between the old Specialist Center and the old Car Park Hawker Center. The shop was very narrow and long, with the tanks along the wall stretching from the front to the back of the shop like a very narrow alley. So far no one seems to have come across such a shop. Maybe I imagine it? lol.

Then there was 'Macho Ranchu' shop nearby on an upper floor, near John Little or something.

----------


## stormhawk

I don't remember those stores Ted. 

To reach Lorong Chencharu, you can take 167/980 from Sembawang Interchange, near to Sembawang MRT. I have no idea exactly which part of Lorong Chencharu these farms are moving to. If it's near Sembawang Road, across from Sembawang Air Base entry, then it's great.

----------


## tetrakid

As a kid, I also remember there was an open air LFS at the junction of Kallang Road and Mountbatten Road where the old Gay World used to be, just a stones throw from the old Firestone rubber tyre factory. 



> I don't remember those stores Ted. 
> 
> To reach Lorong Chencharu, you can take 167/980 from Sembawang Interchange, near to Sembawang MRT. I have no idea exactly which part of Lorong Chencharu these farms are moving to. If it's near Sembawang Road, across from Sembawang Air Base entry, then it's great.

----------


## VSGenesis

OMG!! How old are you man! You still remember the Firestone factory! 

Well, Seaview is the one LFS closest to home. I'll have to go further to get my stuffs when they move.

----------


## tetrakid

Used to buy Tetras there when I was a little kid, lol.  :Smile: 



> OMG!! How old are you man! You still remember the Firestone factory! 
> 
> Well, Seaview is the one LFS closest to home. I'll have to go further to get my stuffs when they move.

----------


## prodrive

No change. Move out or no move our Everything including their regular discounts stay as of now. As my office is nearby I visit them every few days. Enjoy while it ladts

----------


## apisto31

I was told last week that they are moving out end of this year, same info on what they have in their fb. There will be a huge inconvenience for me too as i stay near jln Kayu and top up my CO2 from them! I think its time to invest on bigger co2 tank say 5L to prolong the topup period.

----------


## tetrakid

I travel a long distance to visit Seaview. It is one of the best lfs around..  :Smile:

----------


## .Hack

> It' s very sad to see Seaview and many other fish shops in the area gone or going away. After moving elsewhere, the shops that continue operation will never have the same nice character as those in the old Seletar Farmway area, not to mention they will heve much smaller in floor areas.


Agree with you bro.
One by one the LFS are moving, or should i say forced to move from Seletar Farmway area. 
Gone will be the nostalgic feel while shopping for fishes around the area.  :Sad:

----------


## chilla18

I used to vist those fish farm when they were in Tampines Road but after they were gone I visit SeaView now that place is also the next "victim" sad to see it but now the good news for me is that it is nearer to my place.

----------


## allblacks

Hi everyone,
Just want to update a bit about Seaview moving out... I just went there last Sunday 20May to do up my planted tank.
Seaview posted that they will move by end 2012 and will announce their new location on their Facebook, 3 months before moving.

Cheers! :Smile:

----------


## deltarun1

i went there abt 2 weeks ago. still saw staff clearing the dust off the products.... looks like they are there to stay indeed till the end of the year

----------


## xconnect.

They will move near bottle tree near Yishun mrt so this can be much more convenint for fellow hobbyist that do not own cars or bike.  :Smile:

----------


## wongce

> i went there abt 2 weeks ago. still saw staff clearing the dust off the products.... looks like they are there to stay indeed till the end of the year


OT: Wow!! deltarun1, you come to sg seaview all the way from antarctica???

----------


## Stormz

Was there yesterday, for drivers please note that they have relocated their main entrance.

----------


## bravobb

Actually, when i was told by them that they have to be relocate to Yishun, i feel that is better as it is more accessible for all including myself.
I used to have a car until i sold it recently and now have to borrow car from my Sister to go there... By year end when they move to Yishun, i can go there more often... Just hope their standard will not drop as i noticed that when shops or business relocate, it is not the same anymore...

----------


## allblacks

Oh good !! Very near my place can take bus there!

----------


## deltarun1

> OT: Wow!! deltarun1, you come to sg seaview all the way from antarctica???


Loll I think better update my location !

----------


## apisto31

Good to hear that many bros will be nearer when Seaview moved to Yishun, but not to those who are already walking distance away from Jln Kayu.  :Crying:

----------


## Dean

It's been quite long time since I went there. Does anyone know if Seaview selling 2ft acrylic tank? It will take 2 hours of travelling time if I were to take the train/bus. Thanks
If have, this could be my final visit to Seaview there. So sad. Lol

----------


## noobass456

Yishun will be great! So near my school.

----------


## matdiu

> As we know that seaview will be moving out ,
> Are they having a sales right now ?


They have around 10-15% sales on the respective categories,

E.g. Tank Accessories, as long as you spend more than a certain amount can't remember clearly should be $30 then you get 10% off all your accessories.

Same to Fishies  :Wink:

----------


## tetrakid

It has been such a pleasure to visit Seaview Aquarium at Seletar Farmway every time. I will certainly miss it very much.

----------


## beetlejuice403

Looks like I better pay them another visit ASAP to replenish my fish/ shrimp food, additives & equipment etc during this GSS period...

----------


## benkho

GSS @ Seaview????

----------


## G&A Associates

Hi,
The usual discount still applies which is : purchase above 10 dollars- 10%discounts for livestock and plants..15% discount for accessories(purchase above 10dollars)
Other than that..No GSS....

----------


## xXXXx13

> Looks like I better pay them another visit ASAP to replenish my fish/ shrimp food, additives & equipment etc...


Bro, let me know when you will be going? Need to get some stuff from there too.

----------


## matdiu

> They have around 10-15% sales on the respective categories,
> 
> E.g. Tank Accessories, as long as you spend more than a certain amount can't remember clearly should be $30 then you get 10% off all your accessories.
> 
> Same to Fishies



UPDATE:

Just been to Seaview today,

The sales details are as below:

* TROPICAL FISHES *
10% OFF
Excluding offer item for purchase of more than $10 in a Single Receipt

* ACCESSORIES *
15% OFF
Excluding offer item for purchase of more than $10 in a Single Receipt

* AQUATIC PLANTS *
10% OFF
Excluding offer item for purchase of more than $10 in a Single Receipt


Hope this helps for the GSS period. Its actually a move out sales until the end of the year where they will release a 3 months notice prior to moving out.

Mathew

----------


## bernie

These aren't GSS discount , it's seaview all-year-round discounts. 
Hope they maintain it when they move over to the new site.

----------


## beetlejuice403

> Bro, let me know when you will be going? Need to get some stuff from there too.


Ok, roger that bro!  :Smile:

----------


## gachua

seletar is so much nearer to my place.  :Sad:

----------


## avant

Is Seaview still operating at the current site? I passed by Jalan Kayu last weekend and the whole area is almost cleared out.

----------


## mer2623

> Is Seaview still operating at the current site? I passed by Jalan Kayu last weekend and the whole area is almost cleared out.


Went there yesterday afternoon and bought Lights and Soil. :-)

----------


## vannel

Yes. Seaview is still at Jalan Kayu area. The front few plant/flower nurseries have already been cleared out and renovation works are already in place. However, Seaview is still in operation at their original location (albeit changing the location of the main entrance).

I asked the lady at the counter whilst making payment and she mentioned that they will only shift after the end of the year.. New location will be near bottle tree park at the Khatib area (near pet quarantine station, Lor Chencharu or something like that).

----------


## allblacks

:Huh?: I was at Seaview this afternoon, the uncle at counter was not so friendly when I asked him on the potential location (that is before I logged in here). His reply was "not moving out"...how strange.

----------


## allblacks

anyway, i bought 3 Otos... no discount on plants and fish. 15% on equipment and food.

----------


## ZackZhou

> anyway, i bought 3 Otos... no discount on plants and fish. 15% on equipment and food.


There is discount on plants with purchase above $10.

----------


## jonachin

the discount given there as usual , not cos of moving out....

----------


## jonachin

almost all of the staff there not so frendly....

----------


## AhVy

I asked the staff recently and he confirmed that they are NOT moving out already!! Hooray!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bernie

> almost all of the staff there not so frendly....


I find the slim, tanned gentlemen whom looks after the shelve products like fish food, equipment etc. very helpful. 
The guys at the shrimp, plant area's GST (Greet, Smile, Thank) got to improve.

----------


## bernie

[QUOTE=AhVy;691800]I asked the staff recently and he confirmed that they are NOT moving out already!! Hooray!

No news about that on their Facebook.

----------


## beanysoh

Isn't jalan kayu that entire area where Seaview is at is going to be used for some extensive road works? If that is the case, all farms there have to go  :Sad:

----------


## AhVy

> Isn't jalan kayu that entire area where Seaview is at is going to be used for some extensive road works? If that is the case, all farms there have to go


Hmm.. That was what i thought too. But i was too excited so i didnt ask him much. But i don't think the staff has any reason to "bluff" me lah.. Hmmm


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## beanysoh

> Hmm.. That was what i thought too. But i was too excited so i didnt ask him much. But i don't think the staff has any reason to "bluff" me lah.. Hmmm



Haha i hope they don't have to move out too since i stay within walking distance. I believe you stay quite near also! Sengkang  :Smile:

----------


## AhVy

> Haha i hope they don't have to move out too since i stay within walking distance. I believe you stay quite near also! Sengkang


Me too! Haha 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## apisto31

ha! good news for me too. Tomorrow ill go there and ask around.  :Grin:

----------


## armourshrimp36

The guy with long hair is the guy who is a nice guy, do take note, the lady boss is a vietnamese, she dun know much about aqua stuff.

----------


## Neilson

Had they all shifted?

----------


## bravobb

They are not moving anymore. I went there couple of weeks back.. One of the bro which i have always talk to told me the boss decided NOT to move.....  :Sad:

----------


## keithtang

Heard they are not moving cause they can't get retail license at the new place. License for only quarantine, import and export.

----------


## AhVy

I thought they didnt have a choice? Isn't something being built there..such that they were forced to relocate??


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## darrentyl

Talking about the staffs. The worst I seen is that "Tiong Kok" man. Don't know this and don't know that. When I'm there nowadays, don't even want to talk to him.

----------


## florakid

The guy inside, helping to pack your purchase is friendly if u do asked him for help. ^_^

----------


## felix_fx2

> The guy inside, helping to pack your purchase is friendly if u do asked him for help. ^_^


Yes. I agree.
Ask him nicely he will help.

----------


## mighty_reds_73

Good to know that they are not moving - cos i stay near in SengKang.

----------


## AhVy

> Good to know that they are not moving - cos i stay near in SengKang.


Sengkang people! All fall in!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## VSGenesis

Yes? Haha. I frequent Seaview, Y618 and Aquastar. (for equipments, food, plants and fauna) It's good to hear they will not be moving out. Now with GC (for rocks and quality fauna) nearby Ubi, I've got 4 places to frequent. Wohoo!! Some rich member, please open one in Sengkang please. This place lack an LFS that opens till 9/10pm. I like Seaview but they close too early. Have it open till 9 please. Hehe.

----------


## 14litre

> Yes? Haha. I frequent Seaview, Y618 and Aquastar. (for equipments, food, plants and fauna) It's good to hear they will not be moving out. Now with GC (for rocks and quality fauna) nearby Ubi, I've got 4 places to frequent. Wohoo!! Some rich member, please open one in Sengkang please. This place lack an LFS that opens till 9/10pm. I like Seaview but they close too early. Have it open till 9 please. Hehe.


I want to add to this wish list, rich member, please also open one in Bedok/Simei/PasirRis area (not because I stayed around here though), a LFS style, not a big scale one like those along the Farmway.

----------


## VSGenesis

eH? 14litre, there are LFS at Pasir Ris Farmway. The one where the Prawning is right inside. It's near to Erricsson Pet Farm. Not bad. Ride bicycle go there. I forgot to mention them. Name of the shops I am not sure. It's like one long house on the left with 3 or was it 4 shops.

----------


## AhVy

I like Aqua Empire at Pasir ris too. 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## shearerkk

gachua... be careful, you are using too much sms ligo here.





> Sengkang~~ Direct bus 163!~~~~ weeeeeee..... going thr today~ Need extra tank....1x1x1 for betta~~~ or mayb sm1 can donate me 1.~~ Haha~~~

----------


## gachua

i never remember to change it~ used to it alreayd. so, maybe someday my points been deducted till 0, then i wont appear here for some time. wahahaha.......

----------


## felix_fx2

> i never remember to change it~ used to it alreayd. so, maybe someday my points been deducted till 0, then i wont appear here for some time. wahahaha.......


Then your posts simply will go missing.

Do respect the place you visit and follow the rules there. Knowingly breaking the rules and seeing your responds do you know how your looking like?

----------


## tetrakid

Many who happen to speak Singlish well, but are poor in English will hesitate to post here, lol.

----------


## VSGenesis

Don't think it'Singlish that's the problem here. Its the use of sms lingos such as "u" "mi" "frnd" "e". The Singlish language is different altogether. A mixture of Malay, English, Hokkien, Teochew, Tamil and Cantonese.
"This guy English si bei zai sia" "How you come here so fast sia?" That's the language. Using sms lingo would be "How u cum ere so fast sia?"

Regardless of language, people often use short form. It's the way we communicate online or through phone. Though I agree, it is much preferred to write in proper English or at least the best you can master in here rather than depend on Singlish. My English is obviously not perfect. Sentence construction and grammar is all over the place. Teachers in this forum will go ape reading my post. My partner always corrects me. But I try to improve somehow.

Someone who's poor in his English language, either written or spoken should not be discourage but instead to try and keep trying. Accept that people will correct you and you learn from it. There is no shame.

----------


## BFG

> i never remember to change it~ used to it alreayd. so, maybe someday my points been deducted till 0, then i wont appear here for some time. wahahaha.......


Another prime example of disrespectful behaviour, don't care for other attitude. Don't seem to understand proper ettiquette. Come into our house and not observing our rules and regulation. The platform to interact is provided free from fellow hobbyist but is being abused by some.

----------


## Jimmy

maybe he should get used to not coming here too. will be better for both parties.

forget to add: he also waste my time reading non-related postings. damn it! and i still waste time replying? stupid me. fall into thy trap.

----------


## Navanod

> Don't think it'Singlish that's the problem here. Its the use of sms lingos such as "u" "mi" "frnd" "e". The Singlish language is different altogether. A mixture of Malay, English, Hokkien, Teochew, Tamil and Cantonese.
> "This guy English si bei zai sia" "How you come here so fast sia?" That's the language. Using sms lingo would be "How u cum ere so fast sia?"
> 
> Someone who's poor in his English language, either written or spoken should not be discourage but instead to try and keep trying. Accept that people will correct you and you learn from it. There is no shame.


You took the words right out of my mouth.
"Anyone got go seaview see see look look anot?" is not the same as "NE1 gt go Cview c c lok lok ntz?"

The mods do not penalize or target people with singlish or weaker english, we're not the grammar nazis, so long as it does not distort the meaning of the post or require extensive decoding to understand.

Any way, I think we should just move all this entire chunk of off topic banter to another thread and keep this thread clean. Infraction had been awarded and since its the 3rd time this year, we hope gachua would make an effort to remember in the future.

----------


## tetrakid

This may be off-topic but just a point. 

By itself, Singlish is not to be considered taboo. In fact many foreigners will in time 'integrate' well by learning to polish up their Singlish.

But SMS lingo is definitely taboo in a discussion forum like this. All should make an effort to eliminate all SMS lingo from their posts for 
the sake of comprehensibility to the majority of readers, if not anything else.

----------


## 14litre

> eH? 14litre, there are LFS at Pasir Ris Farmway. The one where the Prawning is right inside. It's near to Erricsson Pet Farm. Not bad. Ride bicycle go there. I forgot to mention them. Name of the shops I am not sure. It's like one long house on the left with 3 or was it 4 shops.





> I like Aqua Empire at Pasir ris too.


I forgot to mention that I like those LFS to be in neighbourhood, so that I can "lim kopi" also and roam around at other nearby shops.

I went to Pasir Ris Farmway recently, went up and down a few times and couldn't find Aqua Empire. Was the name changed or they don't have their shop name printed at the main gate? I saw a big banner along the road, stating their opening hours. but just couldnt locate their shop.  :Sad:

----------


## AhVy

> I forgot to mention that I like those LFS to be in neighbourhood, so that I can "lim kopi" also and roam around at other nearby shops.
> 
> I went to Pasir Ris Farmway recently, went up and down a few times and couldn't find Aqua Empire. Was the name changed or they don't have their shop name printed at the main gate? I saw a big banner along the road, stating their opening hours. but just couldnt locate their shop.


Ya! Tell me about it! When i tried to find the shop the first time, i also couldnt find it! 
Then i decided to try another day..and i found it!
You must drive real slow..it will be on your left. There are no big signages. Only a small one, but you must peer in through the gate. Actually it is opposite...er the other LFS - OTA i think?



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mighty_reds_73

> Yes? Haha. I frequent Seaview, Y618 and Aquastar. (for equipments, food, plants and fauna) It's good to hear they will not be moving out. Now with GC (for rocks and quality fauna) nearby Ubi, I've got 4 places to frequent. Wohoo!! Some rich member, please open one in Sengkang please. This place lack an LFS that opens till 9/10pm. I like Seaview but they close too early. Have it open till 9 please. Hehe.


Aqua Empire is just opposite Lot 35 Pasir Ris - the aro statue is on your right, Aqua Empire is on your left. Before you reach the statue, look out for the metal grill gate with the signage. You cannot see the entrance from the gate, gotta go in.

For LFS near Seng Kang, can go to Natural View Blk 684 Hougang Ave 8 - open until 9pm.

----------


## 14litre

> Ya! Tell me about it! When i tried to find the shop the first time, i also couldnt find it! 
> Then i decided to try another day..and i found it!
> You must drive real slow..it will be on your left. There are no big signages. Only a small one, but you must peer in through the gate. Actually it is opposite...er the other LFS - OTA i think?


I'm actually glad to read this, I thought my vision has gone from bad to worse.  :Grin:  
okay noted, I will definitely check it out again.

----------


## 14litre

> Aqua Empire is just opposite Lot 35 Pasir Ris - the aro statue is on your right, Aqua Empire is on your left. Before you reach the statue, look out for the metal grill gate with the signage. You cannot see the entrance from the gate, gotta go in.
> 
> For LFS near Seng Kang, can go to Natural View Blk 684 Hougang Ave 8 - open until 9pm.


I see! This is a good direction guide. I think I saw that aro statue. Should be easy to find AE on my next trip.  :Beer Time:

----------


## Jimmy

Aqua Empire only to see the big display tank, other than that nothing much. variety not there for me, price also higher. not worth a 2nd visit in my opinion.

----------


## 14litre

> Aqua Empire only to see the big display tank, other than that nothing much. variety not there for me, price also higher. not worth a 2nd visit in my opinion.


I see. I will take the chance to check out other LFS in that area also. I was in a rush that day and didn't get the chance to visit all.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I forgot to mention that I like those LFS to be in neighbourhood, so that I can "lim kopi" also and roam around at other nearby shops.


Right now the LFS in residential district that have a coffeeshop (regardless of how good "kopi")
Seaview (Prata house, Teh Chinok, pardon my spelling not sure how to spell)
NA, (Average coffeeshop)
C328, (coffeeshops and Ashtons/Botak jones)
GC, (Coffeeshop, Gelato, kuay chup)





> Another prime example of disrespectful behaviour, don't care for other attitude. Don't seem to understand proper ettiquette. Come into our house and not observing our rules and regulation. The platform to interact is provided free from fellow hobbyist but is being abused by some.


Some are like that, and when everyone follows houserules, they do not follow. 
I am no sms lingo ninja, but he is not the only one having sms lingo.

But is he is one disrespectful one.  :Evil:

----------


## Navanod

NA's average coffeeshop sells a killer beef horfun though.

----------


## astro

Dear Mods, I always strive to avoid sms lingo but sometimes I failed. Sorry hor...馬有失蹄

----------


## apisto31

Totally agree on the killer beef horfun at NA coffeshop! 

Back to Seaview moving out thingy, last week I asked and they are still moving out (darn! I shouldn't have asked!)

----------


## ralliart12

> ...C328, (coffeeshops and Ashtons/Botak jones)...


If you are talking about the one right beside C328, it's under renovation, & I don't thuink Ashton's coming back after the renovation.

----------


## AhVy

> Totally agree on the killer beef horfun at NA coffeshop! 
> 
> Back to Seaview moving out thingy, last week I asked and they are still moving out (darn! I shouldn't have asked!)


Whaaat!! They are STILL moving??! Argghhhh 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## chtan23

> If you are talking about the one right beside C328, it's under renovation, & I don't thuink Ashton's coming back after the renovation.


Ashton move to next block of 328 coffee shop

----------


## mighty_reds_73

> NA's average coffeeshop sells a killer beef horfun though.





> Totally agree on the killer beef horfun at NA coffeshop! 
> 
> Back to Seaview moving out thingy, last week I asked and they are still moving out (darn! I shouldn't have asked!)


I second and third that on the beef horfun!!

----------


## 14litre

Wa! more good food uncovered, but too bad I don't eat beef.  :Sad: 

Btw, where is NA and what is its full name? 

Thank you many many.

----------


## 14litre

btw, does anyone know which LFS along the Pasir Ris Farmway sells shrimps also?

----------


## felix_fx2

Nature aquarium.
Opposite Thomson medical.

Nearest mrt toa payoh and novena.

Edit: I going later to buy shrimps for outdoor tank. I can bring you if you want

----------


## 14litre

> Nature aquarium.
> Opposite Thomson medical.
> 
> Nearest mrt toa payoh and novena.
> 
> Edit: I going later to buy shrimps for outdoor tank. I can bring you if you want


I see, a bit too far from me liao, wanted to go somewhere near my office ( east) during lunch time, 

Thanks for the info and offer, bro.
We'll see if we get to meet next time ya. Cheers.

----------


## leonard6july

> They are not moving anymore. I went there couple of weeks back.. One of the bro which i have always talk to told me the boss decided NOT to move.....


I think they are not giving the 10% moving discount anymore. I was there earlier this week to grab a few items, didn't check the receipt because I was in a hurry. When I got home I realized that there was no discount, maybe the items I bought did not qualify for their moving out discount. So bros that want to go there should check if there is still discount.

----------


## alvin235800

> I think they are not giving the 10% moving discount anymore. I was there earlier this week to grab a few items, didn't check the receipt because I was in a hurry. When I got home I realized that there was no discount, maybe the items I bought did not qualify for their moving out discount. So bros that want to go there should check if there is still discount.


Have! But is for aquarium accessories only. Livestock no discount. I just bought a breeding tank n a small plant. The tank have discount but not for plant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xiaofeng90

I ask the counter uncle will the discount still stay put since they are not moving out already, the answer from him is yes so  :Grin:

----------


## AhVy

> Have! But is for aquarium accessories only. Livestock no discount. I just bought a breeding tank n a small plant. The tank have discount but not for plant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plant only discount if more than $10 of plants.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## wongce

Discount only applicable to :-

Total Purchase more than 10 dollars in one receiptWhite colour price tag items only.Minimum numbers of plants/fish to qualify for special discount (see big label/sign around plant section or on aquarium) e.g 1 fish for 1 dollar, but 30 for 15 dollars

----------


## xXXXx13

> btw, does anyone know which LFS along the Pasir Ris Farmway sells shrimps also?


Saw some shrimps some months back in Tropical Fish International Pte Ltd, Loyang Agro Park Plot 32 No 1 Pasir Ris Coast Industrial Park 1 Tel: 65840877. You can try your luck there.

----------


## apisto31

> I ask the counter uncle will the discount still stay put since they are not moving out already, the answer from him is yes so


hmm looks like we are getting some contradicting information.
The lady boss there told me that they are still moving out BUT might only be "extended" if the new place at Sembawang is not yet ready by end of the year.  :Confused:

----------


## leonard6july

> Discount only applicable to :-
> 
> Total Purchase more than 10 dollars in one receiptWhite colour price tag items only.Minimum numbers of plants/fish to qualify for special discount (see big label/sign around plant section or on aquarium) e.g 1 fish for 1 dollar, but 30 for 15 dollars


Ahhh. Thanks for the clarification. My external filter was tagged with a yellow price label. Other items totaled under $10. I guess I need to plan my purchases carefully the next time.

----------


## 14litre

> Saw some shrimps some months back in Tropical Fish International Pte Ltd, Loyang Agro Park Plot 32 No 1 Pasir Ris Coast Industrial Park 1 Tel: 65840877. You can try your luck there.


Good info, bro. Saves me a lot of time searching for the address and contact.  :Well done:  Cheers.

----------


## xXXXx13

> Good info, bro. Saves me a lot of time searching for the address and contact.  Cheers.


You can try calling them first before making a trip down as the place is quite deep in. Not all their livestocks are on display when i last visited them.

----------


## 14litre

> You can try calling them first before making a trip down as the place is quite deep in. Not all their livestocks are on display when i last visited them.


I just went and saw a few Sakura shrimps and CPOs. 
What it caught my sight is the various type of vampire crabs. Red, orange, blue, valentine (and I think there's one more colour), so many types!
I think there was a bro asking about any LFS selling vampire crabs. Let me dig out that post and update it.




> Aqua Empire is just opposite Lot 35 Pasir Ris - the aro statue is on your right, Aqua Empire is on your left. Before you reach the statue, look out for the metal grill gate with the signage. You cannot see the entrance from the gate, gotta go in.
> For LFS near Seng Kang, can go to Natural View Blk 684 Hougang Ave 8 - open until 9pm.


I got there finally today. Can't go wrong with your direction guide, bro. Thank you once again.



> Aqua Empire only to see the big display tank, other than that nothing much. variety not there for me, price also higher. not worth a 2nd visit in my opinion.


After seeing today, I think I will be back to AE again. That big display tank is like a mini underworld world to me! So big and beautiful. Next thing is how to hold back my son when he sees it.  :Very Happy: 



> I like Aqua Empire at Pasir ris too.


AE will be added to my nice LFS list too. That big tank is really a beauty. Their 3D background very nice too. The whole place is neat and tidy. The fish tank area gave me a flashback of the Van Kleef Aquarium although I can't really recall how it looks like because I was in my Pri then, all I could remember is surrounded by tanks of fishes with dim lightings, with the unforgettable catfishes (I think its patin).

----------


## elwaynetan

> hmm looks like we are getting some contradicting information.
> The lady boss there told me that they are still moving out BUT might only be "extended" if the new place at Sembawang is not yet ready by end of the year.


haha... very contradicting indeed. I went last Friday, the grey hair uncle said they will not be moving out and he replied the same to another man who asked as well... he added, Boss never say anything means not moving already.. haha...

----------


## bernie

I personally think Seaview will move because this is Singapore.

Rumour from the staff that they are not moving is obviously some communication issues between the bosses and staff.

The Seletar Farmway is undergoing reconstruction to make way for new development, if they don't relocate, something like this will happen : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nail_house

But do you think a nail house is possible in Singapore ?

----------


## BFG

Possible but unlikely, might be rare if it happens. We should see something of it if it were to happen previously.

----------


## astro

Anyone going Seaview later can help me check out the name of this fish? I bought it last weekend, it's at the lower tank facing goldfish section
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7921814748"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7921814748"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7921814748

----------


## Navanod

Looks like a very faded coral red pencilfish, Nannostomus mortenthaleri?

----------


## 14litre

> If you are talking about the one right beside C328, it's under renovation, & I don't thuink Ashton's coming back after the renovation.


does anyone know if Botak Jones is still around C328? I just checked their website and it is at 325. 

any other good food around C328?  :Razz:

----------


## felix_fx2

> does anyone know if Botak Jones is still around C328? I just checked their website and it is at 325. 
> 
> any other good food around C328?


Yes. Standards to me drop already.

----------


## eddy planer

Felix is right. Botak Jones isn't as good as before, I'm not willing to pay SGD20++ for the set-meal.

----------


## 14litre

> Yes. Standards to me drop already.





> Felix is right. Botak Jones isn't as good as before, I'm not willing to pay SGD20++ for the set-meal.


oh.. it's been a long time that I last I had it. okay, I'll look for other food.  :Smile:

----------


## astro

Aston is also at nearby coffeshop

----------


## 14litre

> Aston is also at nearby coffeshop


Thanks bro.

----------


## 14litre

C328 is another eye opener for me. Super well stock sia, but quite cramp to see things. How did they managed to squeeze so many things in the shop sia.  :Shocked:

----------


## allblacks

I went once to C328 - Completely swamped with people and not enough place for me to walk to the back of the shop. Things are all over the place and floor - not very pleasant experience but nonetheless, i understand that the prices are cheap so no complains.
I haven't bought anything from that trip and probably will take one day leave to head there on weekdays where I think the crowd won't be there.

Keeping fingers crossed!

----------


## bennyc

i have bought HOF and filter medium from c328 but i realise seaview is cheaper by $7~. I guess it depends on what u are getting. Since I stay in Hougang, I will be doing my shopping in seaview. 
Really hope seaview does not move out.

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

Seaview has 15% discounts on most of its stuff and 10% discount for their plants...

----------


## bravobb

Although C328 is nearer to my place and once a while i do go to Seaview, but i think we need to look at thing in a bigger picture.
Not all shops sell the same prices.. (not even coffeeshop)... not to mention that they are on different location having different rental to pay..... 
Unless all the LFS are under one boss.. selling price will never be equal... and slight price difference is not only the consideration.. you have to think about the convenient of getting there... and the service provided etc... Just my view... it is still your choice since you are the one paying for it.

----------


## Jenson

Saw on Sea View facebook page, they're still at Selatar Farmway, not moving yet. Are they staying still, or new site not ready yet?

----------


## muakmuak

Seaview discount has been going on for quite a few months. I last checked with them they confirmed not moving out.

----------


## Jenson

> Seaview discount has been going on for quite a few months. I last checked with them they confirmed not moving out.


I see, plan to visit them this weekend for 1 or 2 pcs 2 - 2.5" ranchu. Discount also applicable to fishes?

----------


## muakmuak

if i am not wrong the 15% applies to equipment above $10. not too sure any discount to their livestock.

----------


## Aventador

> if i am not wrong the 15% applies to equipment above $10. not too sure any discount to their livestock.


15% off on equipments with white price tags only. Fish food and fertilisers included. Don't think live stocks and plants are included.

----------


## Jenson

Thanks bro for the clarifications. Maybe just pay them a visit to see see look look. Plan to refrain from buying any fishes for now. Have a small sample of fries need to monitor. Maybe choose a few of better quality with potential to raise instead of buying new fishes.

----------


## Adrain

They are still operating at the same location. Prices are really reasonable. The staff are also friendly and wouldn't hesitate to help you to get the right stuff for new tank set up. One uncle there gave me really beneficial recommendations in getting canister filters and amount of gravel and lighting according to my budget and tank size.

----------


## bennyc

> 15% off on equipments with white price tags only. Fish food and fertilisers included. Don't think live stocks and plants are included.


Plants should have 10% discount above $10 (Solely make up of Plants, no mixing to reach $10). Can always call to ask in details.

----------


## tousan

Just bought something from seaview. Confirmed 15% discount.

----------

